# Why did I have to log in AGAIN?



## lyndalou (Jan 17, 2012)

Every so often, I am unable to access posts on the site because I am not logged in. then when I try to log in I get the message that I have used an invalid password or username. It should be automatic since I've been a member of this forum for years.

Also, I prefer the 1.o versionm and I was automatically sent to the 3.o version. What's up with that?

Lyndalou


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 17, 2012)

I work as an administrator on a couple of other forums. I've found that this sometimes happens as the result of a software upgrade.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 17, 2012)

As Jennifer Nettles once said, "Shhhh. It happens!


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 17, 2012)

You can switch back to the 1.0 version by going to you User CP Panel. Scroll all the way down to the little blue bar at the bottom. Click on the version that you prefer.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 17, 2012)

I did change from 3.0 to 1.0. I just can't figure out why it happened. My biggest thing is having to log in and then being told I'm using the wrong username or password. This happens 2-3 times before my log in is accepted.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 17, 2012)

Chef Munky said:


> You can switch back to the 1.0 version by going to you User CP Panel. Scroll all the way down to the little blue bar at the bottom. Click on the version that you prefer.



I use v. 1.0 all the time and I just had to log in again.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 17, 2012)

We had some software updates earlier today and this is why you had to log back in  again.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 17, 2012)

This sort of thing happens with all other public forums I belong to.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh ... OK


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh, good, I guess I am not alone today.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 17, 2012)

Happened to me for the first time today, but only once.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 17, 2012)

It happens to me if I click without highlighting the password box. User error.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 17, 2012)

sometimes i need to log in several times in the course of a day.  i even get locked out for 15 minutes for using the wrong password or user word five times in a row, which i'm sure i've never actually done....


----------



## babetoo (Jan 17, 2012)

i had to long in today as well. then had to change to the old view of the forum. i really,really don't like the other one.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 18, 2012)

No one is.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 18, 2012)

It seems like the update may have messed with the Android app.  I can see posts, but have no access to subscribed threads, like I'm not logged in, but I am unable to log in because I get "permission denied" I also can't reply to posts with the app.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 18, 2012)

I have to re-log in every time now.

Annoying


----------



## vitauta (Jan 18, 2012)

me too.  but now i'm blaming sopa for all the many irregularities i'm encountering, (stop online piracy act) hoping they are only temporary....


----------



## pacanis (Jan 18, 2012)

I had to log in again this morning, after re-logging in yesterday after DC's update. I blamed this morning's re-log in on MS's latest update, which took place this morning. This was the only site affected though.


----------



## Merlot (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't know about you all but mine had a little 'rememember me" button that helped me out.


----------



## Claire (Jan 18, 2012)

This happens to me periodically.  I don't know how long I've been on DC, but several years, and maybe once or twice a year I have to ask for a new password and use it several times before it "takes".  Sometimes I know what happened (a computer crash on my part caused by electrical outage or repair work being done), sometimes it just seems out of the blue.  Always gets fixed, but it is frustrating.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 18, 2012)

vitauta said:


> me too.  but now i'm blaming sopa for all the many irregularities i'm encountering, (stop online piracy act) hoping they are only temporary....




for me, certain websites , including wikipedia, have been "unavailable" at times all morning and into the afternoon today....


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 18, 2012)

Wikipedia is blacking out today, as well as some other sites.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 18, 2012)

Wiki is really screwing my day up with that blackout.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 18, 2012)

that's right folks, rail against censorship, protect our freedom of speech...by denying access of information to millions of people at their internet sites as a way of pressing their point.  nice going....


----------



## pacanis (Jan 18, 2012)

vitauta said:


> that's right folks, rail against censorship, protect our freedom of speech...by denying access of information to millions of people at their internet sites as a way of pressing their point. nice going....


 
Exactly! At least Google still let you Google, but got their point across.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 18, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Wiki is really screwing my day up with that blackout.



If it bothers you that much turn off JavaScript in your browser, and you can continue to access Wikipedia. Remember to turn it back on after you're done.

Meanwhile evidently the various protests succeeded because the gummint is backing down on the SOPA and PIPA legislation. You can, um, Google that. (Google news)


----------



## bakechef (Jan 18, 2012)

I uninstalled the app and reinstalled, now I can log in again!


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 19, 2012)

this is like a game.  one that i'm losing.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad to know that I'm not alone  in having this happen. It is frustrating, but in the end, all is well. Thanks everyone.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 20, 2012)

yeah, really.  i wish all my problems were as inconsequential as this....


----------

